# How should I pad my support pole in the basement?



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

What is it your doing down there that the pole needs padding?


----------



## nateshirk (Mar 11, 2011)

I recently finished the basement and the kids will be playing down there and I know it's only a matter of time before a head bangs into it. Plus It will help "finish" around the top and bottom of the pole.


----------



## mae-ling (Dec 9, 2011)

Does it have to look nice?
Carpet padding and duct tape!


----------



## dougp23 (Sep 20, 2011)

You could build a box around it, and round off the corners so they're not so sharp. A head banging into wood would be better than one banging into solid metal!


----------



## nateshirk (Mar 11, 2011)

Hmmm. I thought about wrapping it with some kind of tape if I needed to anyway. But only if I really had to. I'd like to find some of that black foam-type insulation for pipes. I just can't find it big enough.


----------



## dougp23 (Sep 20, 2011)

Check a sporting goods store. They usually have padded mats that are six feet long by three feet wide....might be an option!


----------



## 7echo (Aug 24, 2008)

Try an industrial supply house. KFlex is probably available with a 4" ID, maybe Grainger has it? A store that caters to mechanical contractors should have something, or can get it.


----------



## nateshirk (Mar 11, 2011)

Cool. Thanks for the replies.


----------



## mikegp (Jul 17, 2011)

Football fieldgoal posts have padding. Shoul be able to find something similar.


----------



## Jim F (Mar 4, 2010)

It's funny the things we worry about these days. We used to play in the basement all the time as kids and our parents never gave a though to padding the support pole. If one of us kids got hurt running into the pole my father would say "that'll teach you to be more carefull." Same with my neighbor's basement.


----------



## cgoll (Apr 23, 2008)

I've seen them wrapped with thick rope. It would take a lot of rope!


----------



## Gary Sutherland (Nov 19, 2007)

How about something like this: 

http://www.resilite.com/Products/Hexagon-Column-Pad--CUSTOM__HEX2812-HEX4812.aspx

Gary


----------

